# Blue Death Feigning Beetles can co-habitate with...?



## inle (Jul 9, 2012)

My son (5 years old) would like to replace his D. tityus, which recently passed away, with Blue Death Feigning Beetles. The sites I was looking at (bugsincyberspace.com and kenthebugguy.com) are sold out. I was thinking about getting a different type of darkling beetle for right now and adding the BDFBs later. The problem is I can't find a list anywhere of which other darkling beetles get along or is just all of them? We have a 10 gallon aquarium and are planning on making it a pretty display tank so active and pretty bugs are preferred. Basically we are getting bugs instead of fish. I was also wondering if there are any large millipedes that can co-habitate with Blue Death Feigning Beetles? Any input is appreciated as I am a complete newbie to keeping bugs as pets but learning quickly!


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Inle,

Pretty much all the darklings, and just tenebrionidae family beetles in general can live together in a communal tank. They tend to prefer dry conditions while millipedes tend to thrive in more humid conditions. Still you can probably work out some sort of balance by adding a deeper substrate on one side of the tank for the millipedes to burrow in. This could be wet down every several days. The other side of the tank could be the dry side with a 60 Watt bulb on it. You'd really have to watch the humidity for the millipedes though. Two tanks would be better. Desert millipedes like Orthoporus would probably be best since they both come from the same areas as many of the darkling offerings in the hobby, as well as being desert species in general.

Lots of interest in the bdfb's lately. I may have to make a trip down to get some more since my once reliable source seems to have disappeared like a puddle in the desert. I have numerous darkling and beetle videos on youtube if you do a search from my page there in the signature line of this post.

And welcome to the world of pet bug-keeping. Aquarium/Terrarium pets are best!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## inle (Jul 10, 2012)

Since their habitats are so different I think we are going to stick with just the darkling beetles for right now. If my son's interest grows with his age I'll let him expand his collection. Right now he has a home-made ant farm and ceropia moth caterpillars along with the family guinea pigs and dog. That's a lot of a kindergartener! 

We have both been enjoying the videos on your site. The music paired with the meandering of the beetles is too funny. I had a question about one of the beetles in a video. In the "Red Velvet Ant Cowkiller Dasymutilla occidentalis" video at 23 seconds there is a really big fat black beetle that wonders in the screen. What type of darkling is that? How many beetles can I fit into a 10 gallon aquarium?

I will be placing an order for beetles in the next couple of days once we hammer out exactly what we want and get the tank set up. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## inle (Jul 11, 2012)

We have the cage set up. Any opinions on things to change or add? Or items that make the darkling beetles active?


----------



## recluse (Jul 11, 2012)

Why not try a large colorful roach? Or a not so large colorful roach?


----------



## inle (Jul 11, 2012)

We looked at the Madagascar Hissing Roaches at the local exotic pet shop and my son wasn't interested in them. He told me he wanted the beetles. I was thinking I could save on shipping lol but it's his pet it's his choice. I think he wants the beetles because they remind him of the Eastern Hercules Beetle that he caught and that recently passed.


----------



## recluse (Jul 11, 2012)

There are more species available than just hissers. BugsinCyberspace.com and roachcrossing.com have many different species to choose from and this time of year shipping is only about $8.00 to $12.00 depending on the vendor for 2-3 day priority.


----------



## inle (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll talk with him about it see what he thinks. Is there any reason the roaches would be better than the darkling beetles?


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jul 11, 2012)

That cage looks great. The light on top looks fluorescent rather than incandescent. The latter produces more heat which activates the beetles better, but is also slightly more dangerous in a child's room, perhaps. I know from experience that not positioning incandescent bulbs properly can cause the plastic lip of the aquarium to melt slightly. 

I tend to prefer a courser substrate for no reason other than personal taste. I like the way it looks. Your chances of getting larvae, however, are probably better with your setup. 

Now you just need some beetles!


----------



## inle (Jul 11, 2012)

Actually it is incandescent. I think there are two 40 watt bulbs in there now. The hood does put off some heat, if I leave the light on it will get around 85 in there. 

I was going to see if we could get some babies. I already planned out where to bury the carrot and meal once the beetles arrive. 

If all goes according to plan my son will have earned the beetles tomorrow and we will buy them then! I think I'm as excited as he is. Ha!


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jul 12, 2012)

I do see larvae occasionally and despite my cage being so dry, substrate so much courser and lack of any carrots buried. Tenebs are always "piggy-backing" so it shouldn't take too much tweaking to get results. I have a feeling that Orin is going to break the life cycle barrier with this species very soon. Last I heard he has a monster larva that just has to be close to pupating.


----------



## inle (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome! My son and i can't wait to get our hands on the beetles and learn all about them. We had so much fun with the D. Tityus. Thank you so much for the help and insight! I placed the order this morning and will be back when the BDFBs are in stock as those were what my son wanted the most. I kind of like the wooly ones myself


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the order! I have one bdfb left in my secret, personal collection with your family's name on it (freebie)!


----------



## inle (Jul 13, 2012)

Woohoo! Thank you so much! I told my son and he said, "Really?! We can have a blue one!" I have a feeling I will be spending most of the delivery day at the mail box waiting for these guys.


----------



## inle (Jul 18, 2012)

The beetles came today! They all arrived alive and healthy. My boys have been thrilled. My 5-year-old was very excited to finally see the long awaited "blue beetle" in person. The beetles were a much better option than boring old fish. Lol I'm so happy to have found this forum and the help here. 

The beetles seem to be active, walking around the tank. They prefer the coconut/sand mix side to the sand side. And they love hiding under the plants and between the food dish and glass. The woolly ones are adorable and are my favorite. They already ate all of the roman lettuce and carrot bits I put in there for them. 

They are very cool bugs and we are happy to have them.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for posting your enthusiastic response here! I forgot to mention that there was an extra woolly in there on account of it being unsaleable as an imperfect specimen. I often find that people like the feeling of helping out a disabled specimen, often giving them names like "stumpy" or "shorty", etc. It also makes it easier for children to keep track of who's who in the tank. Looking forward to a shot of them all together in that fantastic tank of yours!


----------



## inle (Jul 19, 2012)

I asked my son if he wanted to name them and he said there are too many. I have a feeling they will all get names anyway.


----------



## inle (Jul 19, 2012)

I have pictures too. Sorry for two posts, I'm on my phone and accidentally hit "send"


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 19, 2012)

i get larva all the time in wetter set up for for the feigners.  still haven't got any adults but i have a very late instar larva that i am hoping will be the first.  i think maybe my local feigners are stimulated to lay eggs during monsoon (i live in Tucson, AZ)


----------



## inle (Jul 20, 2012)

I only have the one BDFB right now but we maybe back for more when they come available. I saw the woolly ones piggy backing as soon as they fell out of the travel cup. I buried a carrot and have been trying to keep one corner of the cage damp. So we will see how it goes! It's going to be an interesting learning experience that is for sure.


----------



## Risky (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool setup!  I love the dinosaur addition especially.


----------



## inle (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you! The kids picked out the back ground and I took it from there. I got a better picture of the tank with some of the beetles crawling around though most of them were hiding under a plastic plant. Silly creatures.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jul 24, 2012)

So are the beetles pretty active throughout the day when the warm lamp is on? 

You can also sneak up on them with a flashlight at night and see what they're up to. My kids like to wander the bugroom like this at night sometimes.


----------



## inle (Jul 25, 2012)

The beetles seem active all the time but more so at night. During the day all of them wander around from time to time but mostly the big ones. The little ones have dug themselves a tunnel under the food dish and have taken to hiding. During the night is when my son likes to watch them the most from his bed before he goes to sleep. The crystal in the back left hand corner has color changing LED lights in it which make for a perfect night light and beetle observing light. We are definitely coming back to get some more BDFBs when they are back in stock.


----------



## NavyDT (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a freakin cool post, cant wait till my sons get a little older so we can do somthing like this together!


----------



## inle (Jul 26, 2012)

How many darkling beetles can fit into a 10 gallon tank? 

I'm asking because I want to take my son to the gas station and park at night this weekend to look for some beetles but I don't want to over crowd my tank. I'm going to ID anything and make sure it can co-habitate before we add it to the tank. I don't want our beetles getting eaten or anything like that. The kids would be heart broken if that happened! Right now there are 11 beetles and 6 different species of darklings (Eleodes sp., Eleodes osculans, Asbolus verrucosus and 3 un-IDed darklings that came in a sampler pack.  ) They seem like they have plenty of space to me. They only thing I could find was someone said they were keeping 20 Eleodes in a 2 and 1/2 gallon tank. It seemed like a lot of beetles to the space to me but I'm a newbie, I could be wrong!


----------

